# New ACS Rule and RPL Applications



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Hi,

Many people have posted their results from ACS (new rule). Most of these are either ICT Major or ICT Minor.

This thread is for all RPL applications. How much experience is ACS reducing for such cases?

I am Bachelor of Mechanical Engineering and have 7 years 4 months of work exp. I am going to apply to ACS in next few days and hence, want to understand.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

6 - 8 yrs I think not sure


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

noobrex said:


> 6 - 8 yrs I think not sure


That is the precise reason. Since we do not know for sure, requesting all those who have done their ACS RPL assessment after new rule to post actual results.

No guess please.


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

NirajK said:


> That is the precise reason. Since we do not know for sure, requesting all those who have done their ACS RPL assessment after new rule to post actual results.
> 
> No guess please.


Is the ACS rule changes applicable for those who have already subitted the EOI? I have a +ive ACS (RPL route) on Nov 2012 and I've submitted my EOI under SC 189 with 65 points. So will the new ACS change of deducting the experience affect me.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

NirajK said:


> That is the precise reason. Since we do not know for sure, requesting all those who have done their ACS RPL assessment after new rule to post actual results.
> 
> No guess please.


However I know for sure a member on this forum had his 6 years removed. I would try and find the thread for your as well.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Niraj

I think its 6 years..I am a chemical engineer with 9 yrs exp in IT (testing)


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

any more updates to this thread ?


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am about to apply for ACS RPL assessment for independent skilled migrant visa under subclass 189. I have a bachelor of Engineering degree in Civil, but I have been working in IT companies right out of college(August 2006 to till date). In total I have 6.5 years of experience in IT as a software Engineer and senior Applications Engineer 

Can you please advise if I am eligible to apply for ACS RPL assessment for independent skilled migrant visa under subclass 189 with work exp. of 6.5 years?


thanks,
Vinay

Thank


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

yanivsinha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am about to apply for ACS RPL assessment for independent skilled migrant visa under subclass 189. I have a bachelor of Engineering degree in Civil, but I have been working in IT companies right out of college(August 2006 to till date). In total I have 6.5 years of experience in IT as a software Engineer and senior Applications Engineer
> 
> ...


They will take 6 years of work ex out of your application ? Read on ACS website.


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I was about to apply for Australian Immigration under 190 or 489 visa however Recent changes by ACS made me confused and different MARA agents says different things for the same.

They are suggesting me to apply along with RPL.


I have done Doeacc 'O' and 'A' level along with B.Com (pass) from Delhi University (India).

I have 7+ years of experience in Total out of which 6+ in ICT Business Analyst profile so i want to know whether i would get any points for my experience.

If they deduct 2 years, i would be getting 5 points but if they deduct 4 or 5 years, i won't be able to get 5 points which i need and I will have to get 7 each in IELTS which seems really difficult.


I wish to apply soon but do not want to loose money at the same time.

Regards,


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

*RPL assessment to ACS*

Hi all,

Can you please advise as to how many years are being deducted from experience if one applies for skill assessment to ACS RPL assessment?
I am a civil Engineer working in IT as a software Engineer for 6.7 years?
Also, am I filing the correct assessment in mine case to ACS (RPL assessment)?

Please suggest?

Thanks,
Vinay




yanivsinha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am about to apply for ACS RPL assessment for independent skilled migrant visa under subclass 189. I have a bachelor of Engineering degree in Civil, but I have been working in IT companies right out of college(August 2006 to till date). In total I have 6.5 years of experience in IT as a software Engineer and senior Applications Engineer
> 
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Vinay, 

consult the ACS Summary of Criteria. If you apply via the Recognition of Prior Learning stream *6 years* of relevant work experience can substitute for a formal (bachelor) degree in ICT. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> If you apply via the Recognition of Prior Learning stream 6 years of relevant work experience can substitute for a formal (bachelor) degree in ICT.
> 
> ...


 Hi Monika,

Thank you for the prompt response.
Can you please clarify if my work exp. of 6.5 years can be used both for RPL assessment at ACS and for DIAC visa filling to claim points for work exp > 5 years(non-IT degree in Civil Eng & exp. in IT for 6.5 years)?

thanks,
Vinay


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> consult the ACS Summary of Criteria. If you apply via the Recognition of Prior Learning stream *6 years* of relevant work experience can substitute for a formal (bachelor) degree in ICT.
> 
> ...


Monika would the applicant be able to claim exp for all the years in this case.

For example I filed an RPL, I have an exp of 10 years, however ACS recognizes only 4 years out of 10. So while I file for DIAC can I claim for all 10 years ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Most of the cases, ACS skill assessment holds good only for ANZSCO code determination.

Although ACS letter mentions the work experience in their assessment letter, DIAC will be able to assess it based on the work evidence you provide.

I have seen cases where ACS given 3.5 yrs as work ex and DIAC did consider as 5 as the evidences provided were satisfactory. But please note this would be very subjective and the decision will be made by the CO at the DIAC's discretion.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Most of the cases, ACS skill assessment holds good only for ANZSCO code determination.
> 
> Although ACS letter mentions the work experience in their assessment letter, DIAC will be able to assess it based on the work evidence you provide.
> 
> I have seen cases where ACS given 3.5 yrs as work ex and DIAC did consider as 5 as the evidences provided were satisfactory. But please note this would be very subjective and the decision will be made by the CO at the DIAC's discretion.


Maddy you just made my friends day  Thanks a lot


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi noobrex and yanivsinha, 

I agree with _MaddyOZ_ that DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation and only takes the ACS opinion "under consideration". I can confirm that we've had applicants who went through RPL, claimed points for their entire work experience and got the visa grant. 

However, I would personally advise to only claim points for work experience after the date that ACS considers you "skilled". Why? It says in the ANZSCO code description of Software Engineer (and other ICT occupations)



> At least five years of relevant experience may *substitute* for the formal qualification.


We also saw visas refused because applicants claimed points for work experience that took place parallel or prior to their bachelor degree. If six years of work experience _substitute_ for a degree it follows that this work period is equivalent to being a "student" and thus not "skilled" yet. 

You are of course free to claim points for the entire experience but I would deem that very risky. If your CO decides not to accept the experience you will have overclaimed and the visa will be refused. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

I applied April 9th RPL. I'm waiting the results. If i know more i'll tell you.


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

*ACS assessment for a non-IT Grad?*

Thanks Monika for the clarification.

Its more like a luck factor involved here. 

Going by "work experience after the date that ACS considers you "skilled" , i do not stand a chance. I have 6.5 years of exp. which will be treated as bachelor's degree and hence on work exp. front I get zero point.

Thanks to everyone for giving a clear picture!!

regards,
Vinay




espresso said:


> Hi noobrex and yanivsinha,
> 
> I agree with _MaddyOZ_ that DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation and only takes the ACS opinion "under consideration". I can confirm that we've had applicants who went through RPL, claimed points for their entire work experience and got the visa grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

I have applied for ACS-RPL, got my assessment done, positive result, however it was done before the new rules came into existence. Now, I guess they would deduct 5-6 yrs of exp.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> I have applied for ACS-RPL, got my assessment done, positive result, however it was done before the new rules came into existence. Now, I guess they would deduct 5-6 yrs of exp.


Hi VenkytoOz

When did you apply for RPL?
How many years of experience did you lost?

I applied on April 9th and still waiting for the results...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> I have applied for ACS-RPL, got my assessment done, positive result, however it was done before the new rules came into existence. Now, I guess they would deduct 5-6 yrs of exp.


I don't think so. Your ACS assessment is valid for two years as mentioned in your ACS assessment letter and hence you can use the same and apply for EOI. I believe new rules will be applied for fresh applications to ACS. It has also happened to me as I applied for visa 1yr after getting the skills assessed by ACS.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

depende said:


> Hi VenkytoOz
> 
> When did you apply for RPL?
> How many years of experience did you lost?
> ...


Didnot lose any years. Got all my full exp valued and evaluated by ACS-RPL. Applied in march, got the result by May end, 2013


----------



## saki (Aug 20, 2012)

Dear All

today i got acs result but i have a confusion 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science in Electrical & Electronic Engineering from Khulna University of Engineering
& Technology completed March 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing
The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates:06/07 - 03/09 (1yrs 9mths)
Position:System Engineer
Employer:AlanDick Thailand co Ltd
Country:BANGLADESH
Dates:04/09 - 08/09 (0yrs 4mths)
Position:System Administrator
Employer:Radio Cell Communication
Country:BANGLADESH
Dates:09/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 8mths)
Position:Network & System Administrator
Employer:AlanDick Thailand Co Ltd
Country:BANGLADESH
Dates:05/10 - 11/10 (0yrs 6mths)
Position:Application & Software Staff
Employer:Huawei Technologies Bangladesh Limited
Country:BANGLADESH

Dates:11/10 - 03/13 (2yrs 4mths)
Position:Specialist
Employer:ROBI-AXIATA LIMITED
Country:BANGLADESH

My question is that acs only count my 1.8 years job experience ????


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

zkhan said:


> I don't think so. Your ACS assessment is valid for two years as mentioned in your ACS assessment letter and hence you can use the same and apply for EOI. I believe new rules will be applied for fresh applications to ACS. It has also happened to me as I applied for visa 1yr after getting the skills assessed by ACS.


sorry, my wrong understanding.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-acs-result-changed-after-re-assessment.html


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

*BE Production RPL help needed*



VenkytoOz said:


> Didnot lose any years. Got all my full exp valued and evaluated by ACS-RPL. Applied in march, got the result by May end, 2013


Hi,
I am BE Production and 9+ years of Software Development experience. I am about to submit my ACS_RPL application. I have all necessary documents of my experience will i loose my experience years because of new rules ? Any help is appreciated. 

Looking forward for your reply.

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi,
> I am BE Production and 9+ years of Software Development experience. I am about to submit my ACS_RPL application. I have all necessary documents of my experience will i loose my experience years because of new rules ? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Looking forward for your reply.
> ...


You would loose 6 years and also any overlap you have had between education and working.


----------



## rob247 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry, another similar question (I have spent hours and hours reading up on this).

I am about to submit my ACS RPL but wonder if there is any point as I am unsure whether I can claim 70, 65 or just 60 points (no chance of getting a 189 with 60 points)

I have:
BSc Degree (non-IT) from 2001
Software Engineer from 2006 till now (6 years 11 months).

Now, when I receive this back it looks like ACS will give me 1 years experience (no points).

However, some people enter the EOI to show work experience (7 years). (10 points)

I also read that DIAC do not care what your degree is and that therefore I can claim for the full 7 years as it is skilled. (10 points)

I have also read that I can only give what is on the letter (1 year). (0 points).

DIAC also say you need 5 years experience in lieu of an IT degree so could I potentially have 5 points in 12 months time (8 years exp - 5 years).

Can somebody please give me some good news  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rob247 (Jul 16, 2013)

On a related note... The acs literature now says..The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience... So surely that also contradicts the 6 years that they require too.


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

I believe its not a new rule. reduction of experience is there from the begining . In many cases the COs of DIAC has rejected or reduced the employment experience given in the acs letter too. Many have lost visa due to the fact that their nominated points are lower than what co calculated.

CO is the final judge of the work experience and points, if at all he/she thinks the job experience as not meeting the requirement, you will be doomed. And that is why, I think in the recent days, acs is itself reducing years. So RPL people should always be ready to gain points in other ways.

We cant blame anyone. Workforce and Economy is not the same always. During 1970-1990 US gave out green cards to everyone who applied, but its not the case now.

APPLY EARLY BEFORE THE RULES CHANGE AND GET YOUR GRANT, IF YOU WAIT AND WAIT FOR ONE,TWO MORE YEAR, RULES WILL CHANGE MORE.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

rob247 said:


> Sorry, another similar question (I have spent hours and hours reading up on this).
> 
> I am about to submit my ACS RPL but wonder if there is any point as I am unsure whether I can claim 70, 65 or just 60 points (no chance of getting a 189 with 60 points)
> 
> ...


Hello,
For RPL as a complex scenario, sorry i could not give you any suggestion.
Best regards,


----------



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

NirajK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many people have posted their results from ACS (new rule). Most of these are either ICT Major or ICT Minor.
> 
> ...


Hello Niraj,

Did you get your ACS results? Can you let me know how it has gone..

I am also a mech engg working in IT.

Request you to share your exp.


----------



## Sainath (Sep 4, 2013)

I am also a mech engg working in IT.

Request you to share your exp.


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello all applying with RPL,

I have lost all my work experience applied through RPL. I was assessed positive. So I believe I can get points for experience anymore. Is there anyone with similar situation.?

Thanks


----------



## Sainath (Sep 4, 2013)

jes123 said:


> Hello all applying with RPL,
> 
> I have lost all my work experience applied through RPL. I was assessed positive. So I believe I can get points for experience anymore. Is there anyone with similar situation.?
> 
> Thanks


you mean to say...will you get points for the experience or not??? is it typo error.....


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sainath said:


> you mean to say...will you get points for the experience or not??? is it typo error.....


Ya sorry may be keyboard problem, its cant and the same happened while sending ACS application and now there is a spell mistake in my name have to get it right again  I cant get points for experience now.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

jes123 said:


> Ya sorry may be keyboard problem, its cant and the same happened while sending ACS application and now there is a spell mistake in my name have to get it right again  I cant get points for experience now.


Hi Jes123, 

Me too! I've applied with 10 years IT work experience trough RPL in April 2013 and it was positive. Unfortunately, they wrote "skilled after Dec. 2012" so I can't get any points for work experience


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

depende said:


> Hi Jes123,
> 
> Me too! I've applied with 10 years IT work experience trough RPL in April 2013 and it was positive. Unfortunately, they wrote "skilled after Dec. 2012" so I can't get any points for work experience


why deduction of 9 yrs?? strange..


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> why deduction of 9 yrs?? strange..


Not 9 years but 8 years! 

Look at here https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

depende said:


> Hi Jes123,
> 
> Me too! I've applied with 10 years IT work experience trough RPL in April 2013 and it was positive. Unfortunately, they wrote "skilled after Dec. 2012" so I can't get any points for work experience


Ya it seems it is common to all those who do not attach any education and go through RPL. If there is any education certificate attached it will save a year or two. None the less, 3 years gives 5 points so there is absolutely no chance of gaining points of work experience.

Although in your case you could apply for state sponsorship, it requires one year employment by SA.

I have a question for previous applicants. It seems that in the skillselect, work experience and education is not mandatory (only if the occupation demands), I have tried filling up the invitation form and saw that work experience is not marked with * ie important field and the application has not showed any errors while I left it blank. So If am going to apply, is it necessary to upload employment documents?


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

I think it is 6 years


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

gigs1981 said:


> I think it is 6 years


nope they will take out 8 years as per the acs documents


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

jes123 said:


> Hello all applying with RPL,
> 
> I have lost all my work experience applied through RPL. I was assessed positive. So I believe I can get points for experience anymore. Is there anyone with similar situation.?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Jes123

You mean to say , if we go without RPL , incase if they assess my mechanical Engineering as ICT minor ,can i get upto 3 years of work experience right after desuction and claim 5 points?

My total years of experience is 8.5 in IT.


----------



## pankajmz (Jan 24, 2014)

*RPL application*

Hello,

I am a BE in Chemical engg from NIT Rourkela. I have 11.4 years of IT experience. 

I think this degree will be considered as a non ICT one , can somebody confirm it?
I have to make RPL application in which I will lose 6 years of experience and rest will be left 5.4 years of experience.

Can somebody confirm if my above assumptions are correct? Mine is a broderline case and I am just getting 60 points , considering the leftover 5+ years of experience. Thanks in advance. Should I go for applying the 189 visa?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Pankaj,

Chemical Engg degree is NON ICT degree so in this case safest option is applying using RPL.Hope this helps.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

pankajmz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a BE in Chemical engg from NIT Rourkela. I have 11.4 years of IT experience.
> 
> ...


With 60 points you can apply for 189 but if you go for state sponsorship you will get additional 5 points and you can get invitation in first round itself.Hope this helps


----------



## pankajmz (Jan 24, 2014)

ajay.lele83 said:


> With 60 points you can apply for 189 but if you go for state sponsorship you will get additional 5 points and you can get invitation in first round itself.Hope this helps


Thanks man..any pointers for usign that state scholarship. 

Also RPL application process look difficult. Making ACS application was very easy  . Still I have to go RPL way only.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

Yes it's a tedious job but once you know what you have to write it can be done pretty quickly.Please PM me if you need any help.


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I am from Pune and I want to know information about new ACS RPL route.

I am Mechanical engineer and work exp in IT 9+ years.

If I apply as ICT Minor will I loose my experience years ? If I dont loose experience years will I be able to claim points for BE Mechanical .. Please reply friends I dont know how to go ahead with my application...


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

As you are Mechanical Engineer, you will need to apply using RPL route Only.In this case you will be left out with 3 yrs of exp out of your 9 years giving you 5 points for employment.

For you qualification you can apply to VETTASSE using 'Points Test Skill' to able to get 15 points for your qualification.


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you are Mechanical Engineer, you will need to apply using RPL route Only.In this case you will be left out with 3 yrs of exp out of your 9 years giving you 5 points for employment.
> 
> For you qualification you can apply to VETTASSE using 'Points Test Skill' to able to get 15 points for your qualification.


Thanks for quick reply. Now will have to work hard for 7 IELTS as its unlikely any one will sponsor below 7 IELTS ...


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Does any one give state sponsorship below 7 IELTS ? I have Speaking 6 , Reading 6.5 , Listening 7 and Writing 7.5 - Overall 7


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

State Sponsorship will allow you to get 5 more points, Can you please tell me what are the points you have scored


----------



## imrans763 (May 22, 2014)

*Would RPL mean I will not be getting points for my bachelors qualification ?*

Dear All,

I am a commerce graduate but with 11 years of experience as a software developer/programmer in IT and was referred to RPL by ACS. However, my main concern is to know weather I would still get the 15 points that are awarded to a person with a degree despite the degree not in line with my occupation?

I would be highly obliged for your kind advise.


----------



## mansunss (May 10, 2014)

imrans763 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a commerce graduate but with 11 years of experience as a software developer/programmer in IT and was referred to RPL by ACS. However, my main concern is to know weather I would still get the 15 points that are awarded to a person with a degree despite the degree not in line with my occupation?
> 
> I would be highly obliged for your kind advise.



to my knowledge you would need to submit your qualification assessment for commerce to vetassess -points test only (check with the experts )
ACS- rpl would only assess your work experience which would reduce your 6 yrs of work ex due to non relevant education-occupation - So in effect your skilled employment (for points claim) = 5years


----------



## sonu008 (Apr 10, 2014)

mansunss said:


> to my knowledge you would need to submit your qualification assessment for commerce to vetassess -points test only (check with the experts )
> ACS- rpl would only assess your work experience which would reduce your 6 yrs of work ex due to non relevant education-occupation - So in effect your skilled employment (for points claim) = 5years


All,
I have been asked to prepare a RPL for my assessment with ACS and have been given 30 days for that work. 
I have started working on it and downloaded the skeleton report from ACS website. It says on page 4:

"Please note: Applicants are required to provide two project reports. 

Of the two reports, one must pertain to project undertaken within the last three years, and the other for project within the last five years. Projects over two years long may be used for both reports under either of the following conditions:
"

Does that mean i need to provide details of just 2 projects in past 5 years?
I dont have to explain every project i have undertaken so far.

Please clarify.
Many Thanks


----------



## Sarav (Aug 4, 2013)

sonu008 said:


> All,
> I have been asked to prepare a RPL for my assessment with ACS and have been given 30 days for that work.
> I have started working on it and downloaded the skeleton report from ACS website. It says on page 4:
> 
> ...


Yes. Please detail only two projects one which you did in last 3 years and another in last 5 years.


----------



## ehabemaddin (May 29, 2014)

> From ACS site:-
> 
> Application Type Fee
> 
> ...



is RPL cost me 550 AUD ??? is that true? 
then after I finish it, I must pay 500 $AUD for ACS skill application ??? 
is that true ??? all 1050 $AUD??

regards


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ehabemaddin said:


> is RPL cost me 550 AUD ??? is that true?
> then after I finish it, I must pay 500 $AUD for ACS skill application ???
> is that true ??? all 1050 $AUD??
> 
> regards


it's either standard or RPL, but not both


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

I am a BE in Electrical Engineering with 9 Years of IT experience. Since I fall under NON-ICT category, I need to apply for RPL which will deduct 6 years of my experience and I can claim points for only 3 years i,e 5. So total 15 + 5 points based on education and qualification.
Can I evaluate my degree via vetassess and claim 15 additional points? I am little confused with the option. Please guide.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a BE in Electrical Engineering with 9 Years of IT experience. Since I fall under NON-ICT category, I need to apply for RPL which will deduct 6 years of my experience and I can claim points for only 3 years i,e 5. So total 15 + 5 points based on education and qualification.
> Can I evaluate my degree via vetassess and claim 15 additional points? I am little confused with the option. Please guide.


15 On top of the 15 + 5 u mean?


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

What I meant is that for Bachelor degree one will get 15 points. If I take RPL route that will deduct 6 years of my experience and I can only claim 5 points for the balance 3 years of work experience. 
My question is whether I can evaluate by education via vetassess and claim the 15 points based on my bachelor degree
And get my experience evaluated by ACS and claim for all the 9 years. 
Is that possible? As I am not sure about the Vetassess part.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> What I meant is that for Bachelor degree one will get 15 points. If I take RPL route that will deduct 6 years of my experience and I can only claim 5 points for the balance 3 years of work experience.
> My question is whether I can evaluate by education via vetassess and claim the 15 points based on my bachelor degree
> And get my experience evaluated by ACS and claim for all the 9 years.
> Is that possible? As I am not sure about the Vetassess part.


yes it is, using Points Test Advice


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

I have already applied for ACS and they are asking me to take the RPL route.
Now if I want to evaluate by education via Vetassess, how can I assess only the experinece part from ACS?
Also, what is the fees of Vetassess? Not ale to find the information from their website.
Any pointer would be of great help?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> I have already applied for ACS and they are asking me to take the RPL route.
> Now if I want to evaluate by education via Vetassess, how can I assess only the experinece part from ACS?
> Also, what is the fees of Vetassess? Not ale to find the information from their website.
> Any pointer would be of great help?


ACS will assess your experience on the basis of your qualification. i dont think you can ask ACS to only look at experience part not qualification and validate full experience. ACS is going to recognize your Bachelors so i dont see any point going for Vetassess.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> ACS will assess your experience on the basis of your qualification. i dont think you can ask ACS to only look at experience part not qualification and validate full experience. ACS is going to recognize your Bachelors so i dont see any point going for Vetassess.



Thanks for the information. Let me check via RPL route than as no other option.
BTW, any idea as to whether I need 60 points or less to be eligible for the spouse point.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> Thanks for the information. Let me check via RPL route than as no other option.
> BTW, any idea as to whether I need 60 points or less to be eligible for the spouse point.


eligibility for spouse points

1- Spouse is assessed for an occupation on the same list as yours (SOL if you are applying for 189, CSOL for 190)

2- Spouse is Younger than 50

3- Spouse can prove Competent English (6 in all bands in IELTS)


nothing is mentioned re your own score


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ckalyanii, 

VETASSESS charges *230AUD* for providing Points Test Advice for a bachelor degree (see Application Fees). You can read up on the process here: Points Test Advice


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> eligibility for spouse points
> 
> 1- Spouse is assessed for an occupation on the same list as yours (SOL if you are applying for 189, CSOL for 190)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. 
Point no 2 and 3 are fine with me. my only and main concern is regarding point no.1.
I am a BE in Electrical Engineering with 9+ years of experience as Software Engineer.
Already submit my application to ACS which asked me to submit the document for RPL. 
My question is -
- Is it require for me to submit RPL? If yes, is it enough to be eligible for spouse point considering I ment the remaining 2 criteria (IELTS and age).
Please help.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> Thanks for the information.
> Point no 2 and 3 are fine with me. my only and main concern is regarding point no.1.
> I am a BE in Electrical Engineering with 9+ years of experience as Software Engineer.
> Already submit my application to ACS which asked me to submit the document for RPL.
> ...


Are you the main applicant or the spouse? I don't understand the situation clearly.


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Are you the main applicant or the spouse? I don't understand the situation clearly.


My Spouse as his points based on ACS are more than mine.


----------



## imrixkhan (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Senior members,

Need your advise.

I have completed B.com in 2003 after that I started working currently I have total 11.6 years experience in IT industry, while working I have completed few Microsoft certification like MCP/MCSA/MCSE/MCTS/MCDBA, as per ACS Vendor certifications MCTS I completed in 2010 accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level.

Recently I completed M.Sc (IT) in 2014, but if I send M.Sc for assessment I will lose all the points for experience because ACS will consider Post Master degree experience.

My queries are:

1. I have B.Com degree which is not related to my current role and experience, can you please advise ACS will consider or not consider B.com degree against ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer skill assessment.
If ACS advises to go through RPL route if RPL deduct 6 years from my 11.6 years total experience, I will end up with 5.5 years experience to claim for experience points.

In this scenario can I get 15 Points for Degree and 10 points for remaining 5.5 years experience?

2. If ACS considers my MCTS which I completed in 2010 as per ACS vendor certification accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level, will I by getting 10 points for MCTS as its comparable AQF Diploma level? Can I claim 10 points for experience Post MCTS from 2010 to 2015 I have 5 years experience or it will be deducted ACS/RPL?



Currently I am 32 years 3 months, I want to apply soon so that I don’t lose my age points, also preparing for PTE targeting to score above 79 in each module to get 20 points.


Please advise me best approach to move ahead with Australia PR.



Thanks in Advance.


----------



## nice_raghav (Apr 19, 2015)

Dear Friends

I am new to this forum and would be great if you could help me with few queries regarding ACS Assessment:

1. From 2007-2011, I worked as System Engineer post my Engineering (IT) (4 Years)
2. From 2011 -2012, I completed MBA ( in Marketing)
3. From 2013-Now, I am working as Business Analyst (2 years)

Considering above scenario, I have following queries :

Query 1: Would I be eligible for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
Query 2: How much experience would be considered for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
Query 3: Would having MBA -Marketing have negative impact on my application which might lead to less experience being considered ?

Reply would be greatly appreciated . Thanks


----------



## pirozy (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi

All what You writing means that RPL process is reducing Years of expierience so much valuable for visa application?

For example If I have 10 years of expierience - RPL will take 6 of them so in final I'm able to point 4 years of my expierience with visa point test?

RPL positive = Positive ACS assesment


Am I right?


Cheers


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

Anyone who got their qualifications assessed by Vetassess for the RPL route. Were you able to claim 15 pts for education and relevant (5 or 10 or 15) points for RPL? 

I have got my skills assessed by ACS, however there was no mention of qualification as they mentioned that my qualification does not meet the ACS requirements.


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

yanivsinha said:


> Thanks a lot.


I am also B Tech civil and have 13 years of IT experience. Did you go for RPL or normal assessment through ACS. I can see 10 % of my B Tech civil subjects relating to computer e.g CAD, Computer Programming, Steel designing using STAAD etc. I am thinking of going with normal assessment first. Can you please advise.

One more thing, if you went for RPL , did you go to VETASSESS for getting qualification points as for RPL cases ACS does assess qualifications.


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

Rahul77 said:


> I am also B Tech civil and have 13 years of IT experience. Did you go for RPL or normal assessment through ACS. I can see 10 % of my B Tech civil subjects relating to computer e.g CAD, Computer Programming, Steel designing using STAAD etc. I am thinking of going with normal assessment first. Can you please advise.
> 
> One more thing, if you went for RPL , did you go to VETASSESS for getting qualification points as for RPL cases ACS does assess qualifications.


i went through RPL route since my qualification and experience dont match. Yes i got my education qualification assessed by VETASSESS. ACS will not assess any education which is not related to computers.


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

ankur_1900 said:


> i went through RPL route since my qualification and experience dont match. Yes i got my education qualification assessed by VETASSESS. ACS will not assess any education which is not related to computers.


Thanks for your very quick response. So whats your advice as I can see 10 % of my B Tech civil subjects relating to computer e.g CAD, Computer Programming, Steel designing using STAAD etc. I am thinking of going with normal assessment first. 

Have you seen anyone with non ICT degree getting through with general assessment not RPL.


----------



## tasu (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Vinay,
I am planning to apply for the aus PR and i am quite confused to what i shud do. I have a Bachelors degree in Electronics and Telecommunication but straight out of college have worked in IT for 6.5 years. So, what should i apply for? RPL or no RPL? What should be the application type i need to select ? Skills Assessment/RPL ? Kindly assist.

Regards,
Tasu


----------



## aditAussie (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah they have deducted 6 years for me. I am from Electrical and Electronics background. They assessed me as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

I would like to understand how ACS defines as a ICT Minor or Major.

My graduation is in Electronics and Instrumentation. Is it based on the subjects listed on the mark sheets? 

Before applying for ACS, can I evaluate myself whether I am a ICT minor or major


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

saurabhpluto said:


> I would like to understand how ACS defines as a ICT Minor or Major.
> 
> My graduation is in Electronics and Instrumentation. Is it based on the subjects listed on the mark sheets?
> 
> Before applying for ACS, can I evaluate myself whether I am a ICT minor or major


Yes, it is based on the subjects as per your mark sheets/ transcripts. ACS will assess each subject and count as ICT or Non-ICT. I think they have a certain percentage or topics to be ICT related to count as ICT Major. But I'm not sure of what is that percentage. In any case only ACS will be able to say that.

There is also another element of the assessment, that is to assess if the subjects are close to the occupation that you submitted for assessment.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

vivek_ntm said:


> Yes, it is based on the subjects as per your mark sheets/ transcripts. ACS will assess each subject and count as ICT or Non-ICT. I think they have a certain percentage or topics to be ICT related to count as ICT Major. But I'm not sure of what is that percentage. In any case only ACS will be able to say that.
> 
> There is also another element of the assessment, that is to assess if the subjects are close to the occupation that you submitted for assessment.


So, in any case I will have to apply to ACS to understand in which category they put me in. In case they give me RPL route then I will lose my years of experience. Hence, I will lose points for the ICT BA visa


----------



## Mfaahad (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi

I have done BSIT and MSC in Compiter Science along with 12 years of Experience. Applied in ACS. I got a reply from them that my qualifications are not suitable with AQF so advised to submit RPL and Additional 200AUD. I did and got a positive result. But from 12 years only 3.8 years experienced accepted. Now i am confused what to do. I am predicting that i got only 5 points for experience, 30 points of age as 31 years, 5 points for states total 40 points. Please correct me if i am wrong. Please advice me what to do. To get 20 more points i need to score 8 in all 4 modules of IELTS or any other way is also there??
Waiting for your kind advices


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Mfaahad said:


> Hi
> 
> I have done BSIT and MSC in Compiter Science along with 12 years of Experience. Applied in ACS. I got a reply from them that my qualifications are not suitable with AQF so advised to submit RPL and Additional 200AUD. I did and got a positive result. But from 12 years only 3.8 years experienced accepted. Now i am confused what to do. I am predicting that i got only 5 points for experience, 30 points of age as 31 years, 5 points for states total 40 points. Please correct me if i am wrong. Please advice me what to do. To get 20 more points i need to score 8 in all 4 modules of IELTS or any other way is also there??
> Waiting for your kind advices


I am surprised a BS in IT and MSC in Computer Sc was not evaluated as a ICT Major. 

PTE A is relatively easier to score 20 points in English skills than IELTS.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav2018 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi guys,Please help me. 
My wife is a computer science graduate ,who passed out in 2015.But she has no work experience.Can anyone please tell me whether she can apply PR through Engineers Australia???
Her sister waiting for Australian citizenship(6 months more).
Age-25 (30 points),
work exp- 0 (0 points)
pte - not attempted (aiming for 20 points)
education - Bachelors( 10 points)


----------



## Mfaahad (Nov 12, 2017)

*Australian Computer Society -RPL*

Hi Guyz

I have done BSIT and MSC in Computer Science along with 12 years of Experience. Applied in ACS. I got a reply from them that my qualifications are not suitable with AQF so advised to submit RPL and Additional 200AUD. I did and got a positive result. But from 12 years only 3.8 years experienced accepted. Now i am confused what to do. I am predicting that i got only 5 points for experience, 30 points of age, 5 points for states total 40 points. Please correct me if i am wrong. Please advice me what to do. To get 20 more points i need to score 8 in all 4 modules of IELTS or any other way is also there??

RPL gives any points? In acceptance letter from ACS it just shows experience.

What shuld i mention under qualifications in EOI?

Without Qualification if i am able to manage 60 points (lets assume after getting 8 in IELTS in all = 20 points) DIBP can still reject due to degrees?

Waiting for your kind advices


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

I have around 12 years work experience, and have the notarized documents in place. I had 
done my Bachelors in Electronics Engineering from Pune. I am applying for ICT Support 
engineer - 263212. I have drafted my RPL with 2 project reports. By my assessment, 
I meet the criteria 25% or higher ICT subjects during my engineering study. However, 
if is evaluated that I don't meet the criteria by ACS standards, how many work 
experience might they deduct? 2,4 or 6?

Thanks


----------

